

Like WebEx but it's free - mmmurf
http://dimdim.com

======
nostrademons
We used this at [unnamed YC startup I worked with this summer]. It was a
little unreliable. When it worked, it worked great, but some of the people we
were demoing to couldn't get in.

~~~
icey
We use GoToMeeting all the time; it's always been rock solid for us; and it is
MUCH cheaper than webex.

